# Website for photography locations.



## AZ Picture Perfect

Hey everyone! I just read through the rules and don't think I am breaking any so I decided to post this.

Are you tired of the posts for people asking for shooting sites in different cities? Well...

I have started a new site for photographers to share their favorite sites to shoot at. This could be for people, landscapes, or anything. I don't make money on the site, it's free just wanted to set something up for the world wide photographer community. It's really simple, no frills it just does what it's supposed to do. I know it could use some polishing. I also know some photographers don't like sharing their "secret sites" but there is plenty of work out there so we could all benefit form this. www.photographersites.net Let me know what you think. I put it up yesterday and it's been doing pretty good for less than 24 hours.

Mods if this is an issue I apologize, I read the rules and didn't see it as an issue.

Thanks!


----------



## battletone

As much as I believe this is spam, I have to admit, if I ever make it to Seattle, WA; Kerry Park is on my list of places to visit.

I do like the concept.


----------



## Battou

battletone said:


> As much as I believe this is spam, I have to admit, if I ever make it to Seattle, WA; Kerry Park is on my list of places to visit.



Actually no it isn't, however it is poorly located.


I'v already taken the liberty of requesting this thread be relocated to this section

Personal and Professional Photography Websites - The Photo Forum - Photography Discussion Forum


----------



## AZ Picture Perfect

Battou said:


> battletone said:
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I believe this is spam, I have to admit, if I ever make it to Seattle, WA; Kerry Park is on my list of places to visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually no it isn't, however it is poorly located.
> 
> 
> I'v already taken the liberty of requesting this thread be relocated to this section
> 
> Personal and Professional Photography Websites - The Photo Forum - Photography Discussion Forum
Click to expand...


It isn't spam, I'm sorry I only have one post. I am a photographer, I am not making money on this. I have always just been a lurker in the past.


----------



## Battou

AZ Picture Perfect said:


> Battou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> battletone said:
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I believe this is spam, I have to admit, if I ever make it to Seattle, WA; Kerry Park is on my list of places to visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually no it isn't, however it is poorly located.
> 
> 
> I'v already taken the liberty of requesting this thread be relocated to this section
> 
> Personal and Professional Photography Websites - The Photo Forum - Photography Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't spam, I'm sorry I only have one post. I am a photographer, I am not making money on this. I have always just been a lurker in the past.
Click to expand...


It's not a problem, there is a section for these kind of threads is all. I've already sent a PM to a mod asking them to move it so there should be nothing to worry about.


----------



## icassell

I certainly don't see this as spam.  I think this could be very useful if I'm going to an unfamiliar place with my camera.  Thank you for starting the site.


----------



## battletone

I think you beat my edit....

So I will post it here instead since most probably don't even glance at posts they have already seen.

Ditch the Flash.  Photographers always make the worse possible use of it.  Its a terrible medium for displaying photographs, no matter how many want to think otherwise.  ...not the least of which it is slow.


----------



## Battou

battletone said:


> I think you beat my edit....
> 
> So I will post it here instead since most probably don't even glance at posts they have already seen.
> 
> Ditch the Flash.  Photographers always make the worse possible use of it.  Its a terrible medium for displaying photographs, no matter how many want to think otherwise.  ...not the least of which it is slow.



Yeah, I beat the edit. When I quoted it said something considerably more abrupt


----------



## AZ Picture Perfect

battletone said:


> I think you beat my edit....
> 
> Ditch the Flash.  Photographers always make the worse possible use of it.  Its a terrible medium for displaying photographs, no matter how many want to think otherwise.  ...not the least of which it is slow.



I agree. If I find this thing has wings then I plan on getting a hold of the googlemaps api and incorporating that in with the site and just have people click on a world map for locations. I would also incorporate an iphone app utilizing googlemaps and the gps the iphone has to offer. 

Thanks for the support and putting the post where it belongs.


----------



## battletone

AZ Picture Perfect said:


> battletone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you beat my edit....
> 
> Ditch the Flash.  Photographers always make the worse possible use of it.  Its a terrible medium for displaying photographs, no matter how many want to think otherwise.  ...not the least of which it is slow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. If I find this thing has wings then I plan on getting a hold of the googlemaps api and incorporating that in with the site and just have people click on a world map for locations. I would also incorporate an iphone app utilizing googlemaps and the gps the iphone has to offer.
> 
> Thanks for the support and putting the post where it belongs.
Click to expand...


If you can auto display the EXIF data, and also sort by it too, you might be able to further your user base rather than just using it to find a location (which is a great idea though btw).  I heard pbase I think lets you do that, but I haven't been able to figure out where it is.


----------



## AZ Picture Perfect

battletone said:


> AZ Picture Perfect said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> battletone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you beat my edit....
> 
> Ditch the Flash.  Photographers always make the worse possible use of it.  Its a terrible medium for displaying photographs, no matter how many want to think otherwise.  ...not the least of which it is slow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. If I find this thing has wings then I plan on getting a hold of the googlemaps api and incorporating that in with the site and just have people click on a world map for locations. I would also incorporate an iphone app utilizing googlemaps and the gps the iphone has to offer.
> 
> Thanks for the support and putting the post where it belongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you can auto display the EXIF data, and also sort by it too, you might be able to further your user base rather than just using it to find a location (which is a great idea though btw).  I heard pbase I think lets you do that, but I haven't been able to figure out where it is.
Click to expand...


I can read the EXIF data now actually. I can make it do if you click on the image it would go to a page that displays the photo, the comments, and the EXIF data for the photo.


----------



## AZ Picture Perfect

OK everyone, the response for the site has been overwhelming in the extremely short time it has been up. We have the Google API now and will begin working on a better user interface for the shooting sites. We will also try to polish up the rest of the site while we are at it, this has been unexpected.


----------



## GFruge

I've been waiting for this website to come available.  Hope it comes quick.

Where The Pros Shoot (Coming Soon)


----------



## Shutter_to_think

GFruge said:


> I've been waiting for this website to come available.  Hope it comes quick.
> 
> Where The Pros Shoot (Coming Soon)



You must own it, otherwise why would you wait for something that doesn't even have an explanation of services?

_


----------

